# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  При обновлении перезагрузил компьютер...что теперь делать?

## Dmitriy_goffa

Сегодня было обновление винды и выключили свет

----------


## Aleksandr81

> Сегодня было обновление винды и выключили свет


И какие последствия?
Если грузится и начинает обновляться - дождитесь обновления. Если не грузится или уходит в перезагрузку - пытайтесь откатиться.
Вообще обновления нельзя прерывать - есть вероятность сломать винду, придется переустанавливать.

----------


## Kurkof

Могу вам посоветовать почитать хороший материал по по установке Виндовс и в целом о системе - https://poznyaev.ru/blog/windows. Найдете много полезной информации.

----------


## Alex Parche

Вот тут можно посмотреть https://owindows.ru/neispravnosti/pr...indows-10.html

----------


## Anonymous_Best

Здравствуйте уважаемы форумчане!
Так как я здесь новенький, поэтому пока не могу создавать новую тему!
Спрошу здесь, а вдруг помогут!

Через BootCamp установил Windows 10!
Звука нет! В диспетчере задач обнаружил неправильно установленное устройство High Definition Audio (Microsoft), написано запуск этого устройства невозможен (Код 10)!
Пробовал:
1- удалить устройство, с дальнейшей перезагрузкой;
2- просто перезагрузится;
3- обновить драйвер через Майкрософт;
4- обновить драйвер через BootCamp.
Ничего не помогло, в панели задач (внизу) перечёркнутый динамик. И пишет выходное устройство не установлено.
Помогите, кто чем может.
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## tamalex

Какая материнка?

----------


## Anonymous_Best

> Какая материнка?


У меня MacBook

----------

